# Browsergröße angeben



## shapi (17. Mrz 2005)

hai,

sicher wurde die frag schon gestellt aber ich konnte sie leider per suche ned finden. 
kann mir jemadn helfen? 
 ich würde gerne einfach nur das ein fenster wenn ich es als öffne (_blank) ne bestimmte größe annimt (250x400) aber irgendwie?! weiss ich ned wie ich das machen solll hab noch nie mit java was gemacht.. udn mir wurde gesgatd ashtml das alleien ned kann

greetings

und thx 4 help


----------



## meez (17. Mrz 2005)

=> Javascript


----------



## SebiB90 (17. Mrz 2005)

javascript != java!!!!!!!!!!!!

schau dir das an:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------



## Roar (17. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## shapi (18. Mrz 2005)

thx eich ich werd mir die seiten gelich mal durchlesen


----------



## Gast (18. Mrz 2005)

ja aber wei bacuh das in einen link ein... sry bin noob! im dem tut bsp auf der seite passeirt dsa wenndie datei geladen wird.. muss ich jetz eien function machen und die dann auf denn link setzten?! oder kann ich das direkt in denn verweiss des linkes reinschreiben?!!?

greetings und thx

shapi


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Mrz 2005)

So zum Beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Klick Hier</title>
</head>
<body>
[url="javascript:void window.open('http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open', '_blank', 'width=250,height=400,left=100,top=100');"]Klick Hier[/url]
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## shapi (20. Mrz 2005)

mercieeeeeeee


----------

